# Kreuzfahrer



## Miathos (17. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Kurze Frage zu Kreuzfahrer... Überschneidet sich das das ich also die doppelte stärke hab wenn die gleichzeiig angehen? danke schonmal in vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (17. Oktober 2007)

Jop.


----------



## Akabar (17. Oktober 2007)

Kreuzfahrer auf Schicksal war einst eine sehr nette Kombination 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lâzché (17. Oktober 2007)

wie hoch ist eigentlich die chance das kreuzfahrer proccen ?? (in %)


----------



## Hawk0 (17. Oktober 2007)

1ppm (procc per minute) imho


----------



## Anoth (17. Oktober 2007)

google: ca. 1,663% pro schlag


----------



## Ameisenbob (2. November 2007)

> 1ppm (procc per minute) imho



Also, das kann eigendlich net sein, da ein Dolch mit Kreuzfahrer sehr viel öfte procct als nen 2h Schwert etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich tipp auch mal so auch ca 1% bei jedem Schlag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (14. August 2009)

hmm weis einer grad wie hoch das die warscheinlich keit bei der lebensabzusverzauberung ist?


----------

